# ICD 10 for indwelling Foley catheter



## rsb2918@aol.com

Can someone please tell me the proper ICD 10 code to use for the presence of an Indwelling foley catheter?  I can't seem to find anything appropriate.  Thank you


----------



## RebeccaB

Z96.0 says presence of urogenital implants..???


----------



## Machelle Freeman

I agree with Rebecca.

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------

